# Sticking With A Fursona!



## Kapherdel (Dec 7, 2011)

This had been driving me near insanity.  I can not seem to stick with fursona.  I wouldn't be so annoyed by this if it wasn't for the fact that I want to begin collecting art and possibly making a fursuit of said fursona.  I've gone from a fox, to a wolf, and finally settled on a red panda, but I'm beginning to doubt this one too.  I tend to keep the same breed for a small period of time, but I change the coat, colors, name and occasionally, gender.

The funny thing is, is that when I first make a new fursona I always feel an... attachment towards it, and I don't mean that in a weird way.  More like, I feel like I can stick with it for a while and I really like it.  My most recent fursona was one that I spent more time than any of them on.  I came up with a complete history, a weight, height and so on.  Not to mention I _finally _was able to remember all of the accessories and hair colors.

But anyway, anyone have any helpful suggestions that may help me stick with only one fursona?

I know I'm in the right forum... I know I'm in the right forum...


----------



## Saiko (Dec 7, 2011)

Imo, you're fursona should be a rough representation of yourself. My advice would be to identify a few main characteristics and personality traits that you feel are important to you, and look for an animal that seems to symbolize those well. Perhaps you may want to combine a couple if you feel it necessary (just don't overdo it). I myself started with a wolf because of my strong feeling of loyalty to friends and family (gotta love the cliche), but that didn't encompass enough of my personality (and felt shamefully unoriginal); so I combined it with racoon to represent my mischievous, smart aleck side more and make my fursona stand out a smidget more.

And this is the right forum. ;3


----------



## Zenia (Dec 7, 2011)

When I finally decided to get a fursona... I just picked my favorite animal (one I would want to be if I were an animal) and then gave the anthro some of my features... like my hair color/length/waviness and eye color. It feels like me, so I don't want to throw it away.


----------



## Bir (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know how to help you. I came up with one and I can't put her aside no matter what I do. XD Granted her color changes every once in a while to either side of the grey specturm,  that's about it.


----------



## ZeekWeasel (Dec 7, 2011)

It's really just a point of finally running into the fursona you feel is you, or a part of you.  Kinda like finding a date.  You go through lots of different people, some toss-ups and others ones you feel a connection with, then you find who can really beat you down a few notches and you fall in love with them.

I was lucky with mine.  First time around I though of a weasel and stuck with.


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for all of the answers.  I may as well give it another go, possibly spending more time thinking over this one before actually making it.


----------

